# CIRCC looking for 10-15 hour remote coding job



## kellyphilibin86 (May 31, 2012)

CIRCC looking for a part time remote coding job. 10-15 hours a week to do in the evenings.

Kelly Philibin
Address: 112 Sutton Court Winchester, VA 22601  Phone: 540-533-4779  Email: kellyphilibin@yahoo.com

Objective	I would like a part time remote coding job specializing in Interventional Radiology.

Experience	IR Coding Specialist 
April 2009- present  Valley Health, Winchester, VA
	Code all IR charts as well as U/S & CT procedures
	Bill all IR charts as well as U/S & CT procedures
	Provide education to doctors and techs

Education	Health Information Associates
April 2009-October 2010
•	HIA provided one on one IR coding education for one month on site.
•	HIA provided one year of daily chart audits
Lord Fairfax Community College, Middletown, VA
August 2007-May 2009
	Coding and billing certification 

Certifications: 	CPC and CIRCC
AAPC # 01107579

References	References are available on request.


----------

